# New to the community!



## Siods (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am new to your forum and am hoping to move out to Spain (likely to be near to Gibraltar?) within the next few months all going well.

Nothing quite confirmed yet but in the process of speaking to one of the Banks based there with a possibility of a job within their private banking or wealth management division (fingers crossed!).

From some of the threads I have read on here I can see that you guys have a lot of experience and knowledge of what is involved with making the move and hopefully you will all help me along the way?

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Let me know if the talks don't go well, I have good contacts with a recruitment company in Gib that specialise in Finance roles


----------



## Siods (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the offer. The role has come through a recruitment company in Gib (possibly the same one?) but as I say, your offer is appreciated!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Siods said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to your forum and am hoping to move out to Spain (likely to be near to Gibraltar?) within the next few months all going well.
> 
> Nothing quite confirmed yet but in the process of speaking to one of the Banks based there with a possibility of a job within their private banking or wealth management division (fingers crossed!).
> 
> ...


We'll keep our fingers crossed for you. In the meantime, don't hesitate to ask if you need more information. We like to feel useful!


----------



## Siods (Mar 14, 2011)

Very kind of you Alcalaina! There will be a lot of questions over the coming months I'm sure and I could do with all the help I can get!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Siods said:


> The role has come through a recruitment company


Ah sorry, I read it that you were talking to the banks direct!


----------



## Siods (Mar 14, 2011)

No problem, thanks for the thought anyway!


----------

